# Metal Allergy



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

I have a friend with some sort of metal allergy. If he wears a meatal watch band he comes out it small red weal like blisters, even wearinga leather strap the watch back and the portion of buckle touching the skin gives him problems. So far all he's been able to wear is a plastic watch with a plastic case G force type. He yearns to wear a proper watch.

Anyone got any ideas

Cheers

Frank ( Back from the dead)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Has he tried a NATO?

Might keep the metal back off his wrist enough.


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Maybe he should look for one made from 316L stainless steel ? It does contain nickel, which is what causes a lot of contact dermatitis like this, but the composition of 316L means that people find it much less irritating compared to other steels.

Or if it's a watch he especially likes, he could cost it in clear nail polish, that works very well too.


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

sorry, double posted. bloody tiscali connection playing up this evening.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Read something similar recently on the dark side. Have a look, could be relevant.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

A thread called: "Is there a doctor in the house?" or something like that.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

He could try a titanium watch as most people who may be allergic to steel (or at least to the nickel in steel) generally aren't allergic to titanium. Check that the whole watch is titanium though as some have a steel back.

Cheers, Olly


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Got to agree with Olly. Titanium is hypoallergenic.

Titanium watch and bracelet. Ideal







.

Nail varnish is worth a try.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Thanks for the replies and advice.

Been to the dark side , found the thread so I'll pass the URL to him he can read it for himself.

Cheers

Frank


----------

